# Hell or High Water



## Gunz (Dec 17, 2016)

Great movie if you haven't seen it. _Very_ cool. Reminded me of _No Country for Old Men_. Ben Foster is absolutely badass...Chris Pine is terrific. Jeff Bridges fucking nails it as a savvy old Texas Ranger near retirement. The plot is clever. I just think most of you guys would dig the hell out of it.

I watched it Thursday night and again yesterday with my son Chris.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 17, 2016)

Amazing movie.

See also, same writer, Sicario.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 17, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Amazing movie.
> 
> See also, same writer, Sicario.



Will do. Definitely.

You Texas boys would love this movie. It made me want to get in the truck, kick up the dust and shoot at road signs.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 17, 2016)

"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 17, 2016)

It's a damn good movie.


----------



## Il Duce (Dec 17, 2016)

Like @TLDR20 I really enjoyed Sicario as well - highly recommend it.

Very interesting to listen to the CIA-dude's talk about 'Medellin' after having watched Narcos on Netflix.  Guess it's all about perspective.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 17, 2016)

Il Duce said:


> Like @TLDR20 I really enjoyed Sicario as well - highly recommend it.
> 
> Very interesting to listen to the CIA-dude's talk about 'Medellin' after having watched Narcos on Netflix.  Guess it's all about perspective.





I told my son about Sicario after @TLDR20 suggested it...he said, "Dad, you bought that for me for my birthday. It's upstairs." :wall:

Senility raises it's ugly head.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 17, 2016)

Need to see it. Sicario was awesome, watched it 5 times now.

M.


----------



## Sendero (Dec 17, 2016)

Great movie. Nailed the personalities of  a lot of people from East and West Texas I felt.

Texas Rangers still dress like that too. I ran into one in a Starbucks of all places and struck up a conversation on Texas Ranger history.

He carried a 1911 with ornate grips handmade by a Texas inmate. Seemed fitting.


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 17, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Amazing movie.
> 
> See also, same writer, Sicario.


Sicario should have been 2015 OAF Nation"best picture." I saw it 3 times inRASP with a squad sized element of now- Rangers.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Dec 18, 2016)

Damn good movie. Ben Foster is one of my favorite actors. He does a good job in 310 To Yuma as well.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 18, 2016)

Sendero said:


> Great movie. Nailed the personalities of  a lot of people from East and West Texas I felt.
> 
> Texas Rangers still dress like that too. I ran into one in a Starbucks of all places and struck up a conversation on Texas Ranger history.
> 
> He carried a 1911 with ornate grips handmade by a Texas inmate. Seemed fitting.



Ive been out there a bunch. My former CO lives in Pecos...and I hunt with a war buddy who's wife is the mayor of Pecos. Small world.

I may move out to west Texas someday...build myself a unabomber shack out in the Chihuahuan Desert, stock it with jerky, booze and ammo and shoot anything that comes within a thousand yards.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 18, 2016)

West Texas is awesome, spent alot of time in Midland.  Both films are very good!  I heard Emily Blunt was written out of Sicario II, could just be bad INTEL...:wall:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Ive been out there a bunch. My former CO lives in Pecos...and I hunt with a war buddy who's wife is the mayor of Pecos. Small world.
> 
> I may move out to west Texas someday...build myself a unabomber shack out in the Chihuahuan Desert, stock it with jerky, booze and ammo and shoot anything that comes within a thousand yards.



West Texas is like no other place on earth, a totally different pace in life and a whole other meaning to freedom. You really have to fuck up to get in trouble out there. As long as you leave everyone else alone, you can pretty much do whatever the hell you want.

I've been looking at Big Bend area, for a get away shack. We have a family Ranch (about 1400 acres) just east of Del Rio, but too much family always out there, getting into business they shouldn't.  I want a small chunk next to one of the Big Bend parks, where I can let out on horseback for a few days, etc. Place where someone really is making an effort to visit.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 18, 2016)

Pretty fun seeing all those Texas towns.....loved the Steak resturant scene. 

You gotta go to a LEO BBQ in west Texas.... everyone is wearing their bling "BBQ Guns" and fancy leather tooled belts..... locals, Deputies and, especially, those Rangers.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Pretty fun seeing all those Texas towns.....loved the Steak resturant scene.
> 
> You gotta go to a LEO BBQ in west Texas.... everyone is wearing their bling "BBQ Guns" and fancy leather tooled belts..... locals, Deputies and, especially, those Rangers.



LOL, I've got two good friends who recently baught a leather stitching machine and who are getting in deep waters when it comes to tooling leather.

I'm waiting on my tax return to get silly with my Barbecue Pistol and leather. I've carried a G19 concealed for years and years, Texas finally passed that open carry law, and I've been planning my "Texas BBQ Gun" every since.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 18, 2016)

Just watched Sicario. Very cool. I found myself wishing Emily Blunt would man-the-fuck-up...she irritated me... but Brolin and Del Toro more than made up for it. I'll probably watch it again before the week is out.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Great movie if you haven't seen it. _Very_ cool. Reminded me of _No Country for Old Men_. Ben Foster is absolutely badass...Chris Pine is terrific. Jeff Bridges fucking nails it as a savvy old Texas Ranger near retirement. The plot is clever. I just think most of you guys would dig the hell out of it.
> 
> I watched it Thursday night and again yesterday with my son Chris.


I've got to see this movie


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 19, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> I've got to see this movie



Seriously man, it is fantastic. I saw it twice in the theater.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Dec 19, 2016)

You can stream it on pubfilm.com. That's where I watched it.


----------



## Il Duce (Dec 19, 2016)

The same screenwriter wrote Sicario and Hell or High Water as I believe was already mentioned (the guy who played one of the sheriffs in Sons of Anarchy).  What I thought was also cool is the guy that directed Sicario (and Arrival - which I've heard great things about) directed the new Blade Runner movie coming out next year.  Makes me feel like Blade Runner is in good hands.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 19, 2016)

I saw the Blade Runner 2049 trailer. Looks good. Ridley Scott is executive producer so he'll have his hand in the pie.

In Hell and High Water Jeff Bridges is drinking Shinerbock...I've lost count of the Shiners I've killed on my hunting trips to Texas.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 19, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Dec 20, 2016)

Just watched this last night due to this thread, thanks.  Great movie.

Loved the music in this one just like in Sicario, made for some great scenes.


----------



## Il Duce (Dec 20, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The films that I've seen that Ridley Scott has a hand in are some of my favorites. His " Kingdom of Heaven" had stars showing up for parts that in the end had to be cut to keep the film to a reasonable length of time. I'm still looking for a director's cut DVD of that film.



I really liked that movie.  Not perfect by any means but some great stuff.  I especially enjoyed the director's cut - added some key plot missing from the theatrical release.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 20, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Gunz (Dec 20, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The films that I've seen that Ridley Scott has a hand in are some of my favorites. His " Kingdom of Heaven" had stars showing up for parts that in the end had to be cut to keep the film to a reasonable length of time. I'm still looking for a director's cut DVD of that film.



Scott and Scorsese rank pretty high on my favorite directors list. Scott especially for taking on _Blackhawk Down_...a film some American directors would've avoided for fear of appearing too pro-military. And his _Prometheus _was fucking brilliant despite the asshole critics who didn't like it. And Scorsese--of course--for _Goodfellas _and _Wolf of Wall Street. _


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 20, 2016)

I


----------



## Gunz (Dec 20, 2016)

I would've gladly helped Charlize in her difficulties by volunteering to give her a chest massage and showing her that she needs a real man instead of Sean Penn.


----------



## Il Duce (Dec 20, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Where did you find the Directors cut?



I bought it on iTunes - believe it was on special for like 8.99 - kind of a steal.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 20, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Il Duce (Dec 20, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Scott and Scorsese rank pretty high on my favorite directors list. Scott especially for taking on _Blackhawk Down_...a film some American directors would've avoided for fear of appearing too pro-military. And his _Prometheus _was fucking brilliant despite the asshole critics who didn't like it. And Scorsese--of course--for _Goodfellas _and _Wolf of Wall Street. _



Prometheus, say it isn't so.  I was so disappointed in that movie.  Great cinematography but the plot had me ready to scream at the theater.  I was so excited after seeing that trailer and then they lost me somewhere around dude with navigation drones getting lost in the complex.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 20, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Il Duce (Dec 20, 2016)

Mad Max Fury Road was incredible, really fantastic on multiple levels and she definitely did a great job with a difficult role.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 20, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 20, 2016)

[Q


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 20, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I got it part right. He holds the land speed record in a Bently, a record that stood for 88 years:Idris Elba Breaks Land Speed Record in a Bentley for Discovery Miniseries.



180mph? I can go 140 in my stock mustang. A veyron will do 260... I don't get it.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 20, 2016)

[Q


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 20, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> It's a Bentley thing. It the grand scheme of things it really doesn't bake any difference.
> 
> ETA: Unless you are a Brit it is unnoticed. Plus I'm dragging the thread off center now.



Got it


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 20, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> 180mph? I can go 140 in my stock mustang. A veyron will do 260... I don't get it.



Mustang is a chick car, what is wrong with you...pfff


I only say so because my sister and 4 ex girlfriends all had mustangs.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 21, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> 180mph? I can go 140 in my stock mustang. A veyron will do 260... I don't get it.


It was a UK only record for the Flying Mile; within 1 mile he hit 180+.  They have similar things here, like the Texas mile.  So, not a true vehicle top speed.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 21, 2016)

The trick with the Bentley is going 180mph and not spilling your martini.




Il Duce said:


> Prometheus, say it isn't so.  I was so disappointed in that movie.  Great cinematography but the plot had me ready to scream at the theater.  I was so excited after seeing that trailer and then they lost me somewhere around dude with navigation drones getting lost in the complex.




 You are relieved of command, sir. The ship will proceed at warp speed to the nearest Star Base.


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 22, 2016)

Just watched it. Great movie. Won't get nominations at the Oscars but deserves them. Surprisingly funny too- "hey! You remembered the Gun this time!"


----------

